# الفرق بين الهندسه الصناعية و هندسة الانتاج



## سامر جابر (25 فبراير 2008)

هل يوجد فرق بين الهندسه الصناعيه وهندسة الانتاج(التصنيع ) 
ام انهما وجهان لعمله واحده 
ولماذا يتم تدريس النوعان معا في الجامعات العربيه 
وما هو هدف ووظيفة المهندس الصناعي في مجال الصناعه
وما هي الادوات اللتي يستخدمها
وما هي المسميات الوظيفيه التى يمكن ان يشغلها في المصانع

ارجو من اصحاب الخبره الاجابه على هذه الاسئله ولهم الشكر الجزيل


----------



## engdarsh (15 مايو 2008)

انا مش عارف بس لو حد من الاعضاء رد على الموضوع ممكن تبعتلى


----------



## Loverone (15 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ،،،،،،،

الهندسة الصناعية :78: ، أوسع في تطبيقاتها عن هندسة التصنيع :77: ، 

فهندسة الإنتاج (التصنيع) هي التي تهتم بالتصنيع ومراحله وأدواته وحسابته وجودته 

فهي تتطرق إلى سبل الإنتاج وتكالفه وطرق تقليل التكاليف وطرق الجودة وتحليل المنتج .

أما الهندسة الصناعية ، فهي أوسع لأنها تتطرق للعملية التكاملية في الإنتاج ، من تحليل المنتج وطرق التصنيع ومن أدوات الجودة ، وطرق تقليل التكاليف وحسابات الأماكن (Layout) و الأتمة (Automation ) واختيار نظام الانتاج (Process ) و Flow وطرق تخزين المنتج وحجم التخزين 

كل هذا يحصل عليه المهندسة الصناعي:63: ، بعكس مهندس الإنتاج :1:

هذا غيض من فيض أخي. :60::60:


أخي : يجب أن تقرأ الموضوع المثبت ، عن الهندسة الصناعية لتتعرف على الهندسة الصناعية​


----------



## SaudiArabia (21 مايو 2008)

تقريباً هم وجهان لعملة واحده .. كلهم ينصبوا في حقل واحد .. وإن كنت أري بانه من الافضل التخصص في الهندسة الصناعية أو التصنيع في مرحلة الماجستير والتخصص بحقل هندسي أساسي اخر في مرحلة البكالوريوس كـ الميكانيكية أو الكهربائية أو البترول !


في العالم العربي حتى الآن لم يعترف رسمياً ( بوظيفة ) مهندس صناعي هذا فضلا عن الاعتراف بـ مسمي مهندس تصنييع !

ولاعزاء للتقدم


----------



## م. مختار (28 مايو 2008)

أخي الكريم 
هذا رابط للإجابة على أسئلة للتعريف بالهندسة الصناعية وستجد سؤالك من بينها.
أعتقد انها مفيدة لمن يريد أن يتعرف على الهندسة الصناعية 
بالتوفيق 
http://www.ise.ncsu.edu/about/whatIsie.html


----------



## صج مهندسة (29 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورمة الله وبركاته,
أنا مهندسة صناعية تخرجت عام 2007( يعني فريش)
قرأت تعليقاتكم
مشكورين عليها.
بالنسبة للمهندس الصناعي فهو عبارة عن مصنع متكامل
يعني يمكن ان يكون مدير عام
مدير انتاج
مدير مخازن
مدير الجودة والرقابة
اخدنا مسقات محاسبة و مساقات لحساب التكاليف ومساقات متنوعة سواء من تخصصات الميكانيك او الكهرباء
وبعد الدراسة والعمل في السوق تبين ان المهندس الصناعي مهم في كل مصنع وفي كل شركة.
واخيرا" بحب احكيلكم لو ما كنت صناعي كنت رح احب اني اكون صناعي.


----------



## صناعي1 (29 مايو 2008)

صج مهندسة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورمة الله وبركاته,
> أنا مهندسة صناعية تخرجت عام 2007( يعني فريش)
> قرأت تعليقاتكم
> مشكورين عليها.
> ...


 
كلام جميل، و نظرة جيدة لدور المهندس الصناعي خصوصا انك خريجة جديدة.
بالمناسبة، يمكنك ان تشاركينا الموضوع التالي للترحيب بالاعضاء الجدد:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t24132.html


----------



## صج مهندسة (31 مايو 2008)

مشكور وايد أخ صناعي 1.
اتمنى لك التقدم الدائم.


----------



## aboajoj5 (2 فبراير 2009)

:1::77::60:


سامر جابر قال:


> هل يوجد فرق بين الهندسه الصناعيه وهندسة الانتاج(التصنيع )
> ام انهما وجهان لعمله واحده
> ولماذا يتم تدريس النوعان معا في الجامعات العربيه
> وما هو هدف ووظيفة المهندس الصناعي في مجال الصناعه
> ...


----------



## yaserelfayomy (18 أبريل 2009)

*و ما الفائدة ؟؟؟؟*

و ما الفائدة ؟؟؟
و ما الفرق بين الهندسة الصناعية و الإنتاج

أحب أوضح أنى مهندس إنتاج و أعلم جيدا ما الفرق بينهما
و لكن أقولها بملئ فمى : ما الفرق من الناحية العملية ؟؟؟

لا شيئ على الإطلاق
الهندسة الصناعية = هندسة إدارة العمليات الصناعية و المصانع
هندسة الإنتاج = هندسة تكنولوجيا الإنتاج و التصنيع
و هو بصدق من الناحية العلمية فرق كبير و لكن .......

ففى الحقيقة ( أى فى الواقع العربى ) يعمل كل من مهندس الإنتاج و الميكانيكا و الكهرباء فى نفس التخصص أحيانا و يديرهم الحاج ( فلان ) صاحب المصنع ( الفلانى ) و هو بالكاد يكتب اسمه و هو الذى يقرر قرارات الإنتاج و الهندسة الصناعية 
فما الفرق إذن ؟؟؟؟؟؟

و لم نعطى الأمور أكبر من حجمها و هى فى الواقع ليست كبيرة
ففى الواقع العربى يتداخل الجهل بالهندسة فى مزيج يختلف تماما عن خيال الإبداع


----------



## ابو الاس (25 أبريل 2009)

اشكركم على هذا الايضاح 

وبيان الفرق بين مهندس الانتاج والهندة الصناعية

علما اني مهندس انتاج

الا ان بيان الفرق بينهما اعجبني جدا

الف شكر


----------



## en_oil (7 أبريل 2011)

ماكو فرق


----------



## AHMED2284 (13 أبريل 2011)

good


----------



## الرجل الشجاع (17 أبريل 2011)

رغم مشاركاتي القليلة جدا والتي ربما هي اقل من عدد اصابع اليد، الا ان هذا الموضوع اثار انتباهي واهتمامي واود ان ارد على الاخ العزيز Loverone بصفتي مهندس انتاج حيث يقول ان تطبيقات الهندسة الصناعية اوسع من تطبيقات هندسة الانتاج وهذا الكلام غير دقيق على الاطلاق ليس انحيازا مني ولكن هناك اسباب منطيقة ومعقولة. حيث ان هندسة الانتاج تشمل عدة نواحي تصنيعية وادارية على العكس من الهندسة الصناعية حيث انها ادارية فقط ولا يقوم المهندس الصناعي بالتصنيع الفعلي ابدا والتي يقوم بها مهندس الانتاج والتي تعد اصعب مرحلة واكثرها حرجا لانها تعتمد على التصميم والتي هي من اولى اولويات مهندس الانتاج. اضف الى ذلك ان الهندسة الصناعية هي جزء لا يتجزأ من هندسة الانتاج وليس العكس لان الاخيرة لها تطبيقات واسعة جدا لا حصر لها اما الهندسة الصناعية فعملها مهم ولكنها تبقى في الجانب الاداري لا التصنيعي(الانتاجي) ويستطيع مهندس الانتاج بالخبرة ان يكون مهندسا انتاجيا وصناعيا في نفس الوقت. 
وهناك نقطة مهمة جدا يجب الاشارة اليها ان علم التحكم الرقمي باستخدام الحاسوب CNC هو من اهم فروع هندسة الانتاج حيث احدث طفرة نوعية لعمليات التصنيع في العالم وهو في تحديث مستمر من حيث طرق التصنيع ونوع المكائن المستخدمة وهذا يعني ان عمليات الانتاج في تطور وتغيير مستمرين.


----------



## fmharfoush (4 مايو 2011)

المهندس سواء صناعي أو انتاج 
المهم تطبيق الفكر الهندسي.


----------



## محمد عبدالسيد (11 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم الاحباب الكرام - اود ان اضيف للفرق بين الهندسة الصناعية و هندسة الانتاج (اوليات و مهام المهندس الصناعي هو ان يكون المنتج النهائي مطابق للمواصفات المطلوبه - العمليات التشغيليه للمكن تكون في الوضعية التي تحقق افضل مواصفات للمنتج النهائي مقارنة بالمواصفات المطلوبه - اما مهندس الانتاج فهو معني بتصميم المنتج و تشكيله و الاشراف على كل مرحلة يمر بها النتج من عمليت التصنيع من ناحية هندسية تقنيه (هو المحدد للخطوات التقنيه اللازمة لانتاج المنتج النهائ) - والله اعلم


----------



## Abu Maan (16 مايو 2011)

الرجل الشجاع قال:


> رغم مشاركاتي القليلة جدا والتي ربما هي اقل من عدد اصابع اليد، الا ان هذا الموضوع اثار انتباهي واهتمامي واود ان ارد على الاخ العزيز Loverone بصفتي مهندس انتاج حيث يقول ان تطبيقات الهندسة الصناعية اوسع من تطبيقات هندسة الانتاج وهذا الكلام غير دقيق على الاطلاق ليس انحيازا مني ولكن هناك اسباب منطيقة ومعقولة. حيث ان هندسة الانتاج تشمل عدة نواحي تصنيعية وادارية على العكس من الهندسة الصناعية حيث انها ادارية فقط
> 
> اختلف معك اخي في هذه النقطة لاني مهندس صناعي والمهندس الصناعي ليست مهماته فقط صناعية ان كانت عن التصميم والتصنيع فالمهندس الصناعي قادر على ذلك. وان من ناحية التخطيط فالمهندس الصناعي قادر على ذلك. اضف الى ذلك التطوير والتحسين والجودة ودراسة التكاليف والافضلية وماالى ذلك


----------

